# Bug Out Kit / Bug Out Bag



## NaeKid

Attached is a .pdf file that I created by copy / pasting a bunch of information into from PreparedSociety about BOB's. Here is revision 1 for you all to read through and critique for me.

If you want to share your BOB with the group, more than welcome to, or, post-up your BOB here ...


----------



## doc66

BOB's are tough to give advice on. I am a minimalist while I have friends who carry so many batteries for all their stuff, they rattle. 

I think you should start that out with "A basic BOB should have these items, and personalize to meet your needs" statement. This list seems more geared toward a Survival Kit, rather than a BOB. To me, a BOB is something you use for rapid movement and not staying in place. My plan with my BOB is I will move until just before dark, set up a quick camp, eat and when I wake in the AM, start all over again, I will not be staying put. It's a personal thing. 

I also have a problem with fishing kits. A fishing kit speaks to staying put, BOB's should not be designed for staying put, at least not longer than overnight in most cases, thus the term "Bug Out Bag". Plus a person can waste valuable time fishing when they should be setting up to survive. Fishing burns time like nothing else. You can waste a lot of time at trying to eat, that might be better spent gathering things you really can eat. For a survival kit, a fishing kit is fine, maybe. I would rather see people talk about setting trot lines while you sleep and the possibility of having breakfast, than "fishing".

Be sure to mention that HEAVY foil is needed, not just any foil. An extra heavy duty foil if you can get it, something more like a bendable sheet of metal.

There's other nit-picks, but you know, I can always find something to complain about.


----------



## NaeKid

Thanks Doc!

I love the nit-piks because it helps me fine-tune the file and make it general enough that everyone can benifit from it. I am tweaking the information, adding and changing as I can till it makes sense to me. Because you all have a different idea of what makes a good BOB, I will put that into the file as well.

If you would like to write a page (or two or more) for the .pdf - go for it and I will copy / paste it in with your name associated with the writing you do.

I am not looking at a "be all and end all" that covers everything - just something that if someone reads it and says "damn - I should have though of that" - it is enough for me. I also would like to make it printable that if someone wanted to put it into a binder and write all over it - there is enough space to do so.

I would love to see what others would write onto the pages and maybe incorporate that into the next revision.


----------



## Expeditioner

Nice start. You mention pocket chain saws.....one of the best in my in my opinion is made by Supreme Products. It is a lot sturdier than the wire based saws. Here is the link:

Supreme Products, Inc. Maker of The Pocket Chainsaw


----------



## NaeKid

I have also tried those "wire-based" saws and hated them. I have friends that swear by them, I just swear at them. My best friend and I have the "hand chain-saw" just like what you linked in. He keeps his in his tool-box on his quad and uses it all the time. I keep mine in my Jeep - and haven't had to use it - - - yet. I also carry a buck-saw and it still hasn't seen any use.

All my bush-grade saw work has been by gas-powered chain-saw - so I am still cheating


----------



## Expeditioner

LOL....a gas powered chain saw is so much easier.......I have one at home and at my BOL......I love the pocket chain saw.....take it with me on camping, fishing and hunting trips!


----------



## DragoSapien

My BOB's are a little different. We have three of them in my house. Our BOB's are (wast no time, grab it and run). Or if we go out of town, we always take them with us in the tool box of the truck. Each bag has $100, three days of close, water, and some snacks. In my BOB i also put my Ham radio HT, leathermen tool, and some bathroom stuff. My wife putts extra med's that she has to have and other stuff that woman cant live with out. My little girl only added some her PSP game.  Not really a survival kit. Its mostly for tornado's, having to stay out of town unexpectedly, Or medical emergency.


----------



## sailaway

doc66 said:


> BOB's are tough to give advice on. I am a minimalist while I have friends who carry so many batteries for all their stuff, they rattle.
> 
> I think you should start that out with "A basic BOB should have these items, and personalize to meet your needs" statement. This list seems more geared toward a Survival Kit, rather than a BOB. [/To me, a BOB is something you use for rapid movement and not staying in place. My plan with my BOB is I will move until just before dark, set up a quick camp, eat and when I wake in the AM, start all over again, I will not be staying put.] It's a personal thing.
> 
> I also have a problem with fishing kits. A fishing kit speaks to staying put, BOB's should not be designed for staying put, at least not longer than overnight in most cases, thus the term "Bug Out Bag". Plus a person can waste valuable time fishing when they should be setting up to survive. Fishing burns time like nothing else. You can waste a lot of time at trying to eat, that might be better spent gathering things you really can eat. For a survival kit, a fishing kit is fine, maybe. I would rather see people talk about setting trot lines while you sleep and the possibility of having breakfast, than "fishing".
> 
> Be sure to mention that HEAVY foil is needed, not just any foil. An extra heavy duty foil if you can get it, something more like a bendable sheet of metal.
> 
> There's other nit-picks, but you know, I can always find something to complain about.


Well put Doc, I agree, I have to remember that my BOB is for rapid movement and that other items are for the BOL. I have gotten carried away at times at what I put in my BOB and have to thin it out again.:2thumb:


----------



## bunkerbob

This is what I have for a BOB in each vehicle, not counting the high lift jack, shovel, hatchet, flashlights, batteries, HF radios, these along with paper maps, sleeping bags, toilet paper, boots and probably somethings I can't remember.:scratch
The masks are MCU-2A/P with extra filters, hoods, dark over-visors and built-in mics for communication. Yes I carry two masks, wouldn't be to cool not to have one for a possible passenger.
I also have a NBC over garment, boots and gloves, which work well for they were intended for, but, also for cold weather, I'm sure some of you can attest to the 'warmth' of these.:2thumb:


----------



## mirigraber

Not a critique but just wanted to say that I think your whole pdf is very informative. I would probably not fish because I find it frustrating. But there are several 'I never thought of this' things mentioned. So thanks! I was curious if anyone has saddle type bags for their dogs? I know you can buy them but I was thinking that saddle bags would be pretty easy to make and my dogs are strong. Just in general there is really no reason they can't carry my stuff when I walk them


----------



## NaeKid

mirigraber said:


> I know you can buy them but I was thinking that saddle bags would be pretty easy to make and my dogs are strong. Just in general there is really no reason they can't carry my stuff when I walk them


I have noticed some very inexpensive doggy-saddle-bags at the local pet store and some very extensive designed ones that are much more money. Some dogs have no problems wearing "clothes" and as such, saddle bags would not bother them at all. Other dogs hate the feel of anything on them (think booties) and will do their best to shake off whatever you put on them.

If you have the skills to build a set of saddle-bags - go for it and let us know how your dogs react to them! :beercheer:


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Use fishing gear in you BOB by setting some lines at night and checking them in the morning. (I used to do it quite often.) Same thing when using snares or traps. Set them when you stop, pick them up in the morning. In our neck of the woods squirrels are very easy to snare. With practice you can set snares or lines in a very short time.


----------



## sailaway

I like the idea of snares for bugging out, how ever not for travelling. I want to keep moving until I reached my BOL. I would like to have 10 or 20 of them there, but this is my scenario or plan. We all know what we need to do to fit our particular circumstances. I have talked to alot of oldtimers about using snares, they are a wealth of information and I have learned alot. I just need to buy some and get some practical experience.


----------



## TimB

Just thought I would mention that if I have to bug-out, that means the situation is pretty bad in my home area. One thing I have to go w/ my BOB (which is a backpack) is a tac vest. Besides the obvious holster and mag pouches, it has several small pockets where small items can be easily reached (flashlight, compass, knife, multi-tool, etc.). This would be handy even for those who won't be carrying firearms (use the mag pouches for other items). :2thumb: Here's mine but there are many available in different configurations-

VEST-160 - UTG Law Enforcement Unit Vest, Right Hand, Black Includes Mag Pouches, Holster, Gear Pouches, Pistol Belt

Tim


----------



## Salekdarling

WindStorm Whistles Storm Whistles

This is the whistle I just bought. I bought two storm whistles and I'm waiting on the package to arrive some time next week. I thought you might like the link to add to your pdf file.


----------



## a-dah

I'm rather new to the whole survival gear thing and read through the pdf on bug out bags (which was very cool). I purchased a old Alice Pack w/Frame/Pad/Straps and am waiting on it to arrive. Just wanted to post a thank u all for the great ideas of items I need to put in it.

:2thumb:


----------



## Expeditioner

a-dah said:


> I'm rather new to the whole survival gear thing and read through the pdf on bug out bags (which was very cool). I purchased a old Alice Pack w/Frame/Pad/Straps and am waiting on it to arrive. Just wanted to post a thank u all for the great ideas of items I need to put in it.
> 
> :2thumb:


ALICE packs are a great and an inexpensive way to get started. Make sure you pack items that you need to keep dry in dry sacks or heavy duty zip lock bags or some other water tight containers. Even though these bags are made of nylon these bags are not the greatest when it comes to water resistance.


----------



## beaster

Check out this kit. It's a bit overkill, and I don't know how this guy plans on hauling all of this stuff (see the bins?), but it has some good ideas.

BUG OUT BAG (BOB) - Calguns.net

:congrat:


----------



## rflood

BOB's are really tough to put together and I have over thought mine more than once. As much as it is nice to pack every square inch of the pack and stand back and say look at me, the trouble starts when you go to lift the darn thing! Anyway, my BOB is in a constant state of revision and Naekid, your PDF is helping me with my BOB V3.10


----------



## hightechredneck

one more thing i recommend to people for their backpack size bob, is a pocket stove, i have one that folds up (about the size of a paperback book when folded up) burns twigs paper etc, very useful in highwind or rain conditions


----------



## questor

TimB said:


> Just thought I would mention that if I have to bug-out, that means the situation is pretty bad in my home area. One thing I have to go w/ my BOB (which is a backpack) is a tac vest. Besides the obvious holster and mag pouches, it has several small pockets where small items can be easily reached (flashlight, compass, knife, multi-tool, etc.). This would be handy even for those who won't be carrying firearms (use the mag pouches for other items). :2thumb: Here's mine but there are many available in different configurations-
> 
> VEST-160 - UTG Law Enforcement Unit Vest, Right Hand, Black Includes Mag Pouches, Holster, Gear Pouches, Pistol Belt
> 
> Tim


I have a few of these 
one as a sling bag, one on my MOLLE vest
one on a belt as a fanny pack and a couple of 'spares'.

MOLLE Butt / Vest Pack - ACU


----------



## AV8TR

*BOB prep*

Chesapeake Survival Is where I have assembled 3 stages of BOB's, from the small belt pack I carry to the work back-pack to the full-up rig with tents etc. I have also assembled a BOB sequence for weapons so I can take what I need oon the fly. I work on a secure facility where personal weapons are not allowed so I have made arrangements to have a kit just 'outside the gate'. AT the website you can see photos of each of the kits.

Steve


----------



## McGyverish

Being new to the B.O.B system and with no military training, I found spending time on outings living with (or out of) your B.O.B will tell you alot about the items you have chosen for your bag. Ive found that some items I had chosen didn't perform, in the real world, as I had atisipated, so adjustments were needed. Also some redundancy or overlap of items is needed, for those "plan B" situations is a good idea. 
I don't know if what I am doing is a feasable but my goal is to develop my system to be comprised of a few bags. An E.D.C bag up to a S.H.T.F bag. That way with just a couple of grabs you should have most everything needed.


----------



## questor

"I don't know if what I am doing is a feasable but my goal is to develop my system to be comprised of a few bags. An E.D.C bag up to a S.H.T.F bag. That way with just a couple of grabs you should have most everything needed.(end quote)


My plan is similar. To have an EDC bag to get me to my truck, which has equipment to get me to my home, where I can load the truck to get to my bolt hole. I can survive for a limited amount of time on any one bag, but all 3 bags combined will last about 15 to 20 days and get me to my bolt hole. Where I live there is a good possibility of earthquake. So I have to plan for getting out of fairly tall buildings. The one I work in is 5 floors.


----------



## iprepare143

*What goes in a Bug out bag*

1)Food
2) Water purifier
3)Rope
4) Batteries
5)Flashlights
6)Glow sticks
7)Emergency Radio
8)knives
9) Water purification tablets
10)Anti-diarrhea tablets
11)bottle of multi-vitamin tablets
12) Emergency blankets
13)Compass
14) Map of your surrounding areas
15)Fire-starting materials


----------



## combatengineer

The BOB that Bunkerbob shows us is probably the best BOB I've ever seen. Is say that because he has taken the time to include some low cost MRE;s in his. This is vital, I mean vital. We can not calculate our next meal in a Bug Out situation. That's why it is SOOOO important to have two to three meals readily available. 
One of things I have in my BOB is a topo map of my area. This helps with some of the terrain. In addition to a compass of course.
Good Luck


----------



## SunflowerGirl

I've tried to put together a Bug Out Bag several times, but it is always too large and too heavy (I'm an average height woman and in pretty good shape too).

I think my challenge is that I don't plan to "Bug Out" like an army guy when the SHTF. I just need to get home from work if something happens, hunker down for a bit and then drive out to my property a couple hours away if necessary.

For getting home, I think the term Get Home Bag is better than BOB. I did some search online and couldn't find much as all on it though.

Here is one link that helped me make a small over the shoulder satchel that I keep in the car for work:

Family Survival Center - Go Bags, Survival Kits

Do you guys have anymore info on GHBs that a woman could carry all day?


----------



## questor

I've been working on a 3+1 stage system.

1st stage is my EDC 
in it I have what I believe I will need to get me to my vehicle.
or to my home IF the circumstances dictate 

2nd stage is my truck
in it I have what I think my vehicle and I will need to get to my house OR to the bolt hole IF the circumstances dictate

3rd stage is Home
Here, I have what I need to last for at least a month. For Restocking, Regrouping and Reconnoitering.

+1 is where I make my final decision. 
are the circumstances short term and mild enough to stay,
or do I boogie on out to the bolt hole?

The EDC and vehicle 'bags' do vary on a daily or weekly basis
Depending on my planned activities. But, there are basics in 
them that remain unchanged
This system also dictates that there may need to get to
the bolt hole without being able to go through stages 2 and 3.
I'm still working on that


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

I have 3 bug out bags ready. One that goes over your shoulder, a backpack, and a briefcase-like bag. It's a lot of things but i'm used to carrying around large quantities all day. Hell, maybe I should get a fanny pack. HAHAHA!


----------



## Salekdarling

IrritatedWithUS said:


> I have 3 bug out bags ready. One that goes over your shoulder, a backpack, and a briefcase-like bag. It's a lot of things but i'm used to carrying around large quantities all day. Hell, maybe I should get a fanny pack. HAHAHA!


Fanny packs are the way to go!:2thumb:


----------



## Ardalee

This is my list. Please give me some pointers. Keep in mind that it is for 2 people (me and my wife) and we are also using this as our primary hiking pack. We keep a log of everything we use when we hike then replenish on our way back into town.


----------



## siafulinux

Ardalee said:


> This is my list. Please give me some pointers. Keep in mind that it is for 2 people (me and my wife) and we are also using this as our primary hiking pack. We keep a log of everything we use when we hike then replenish on our way back into town.


I like the layout of your list and the links included; makes it useful. Personally I would add a total of each section's prices so I know my total expenditure.

I would also probably want to beef up the first aid kit a little though; even if it is just for two people. It might be a good place to start, but you can always add some extras to it.

Some of the products you linked to that I like include the Kel-Tec Sub 40 and the Level III Molle Assault Pack.


----------



## Ardalee

There are actually a few more things on my list that I did not add that should have been on there. (Sorry )

(12) Advil
(12) Benadryl
(12) Aleve
(6) Excedrin
(12) Imodium
(8) Multivitamin
Several Packs Of salt and pepper
Several Packs Of Sugar
(4) Tea Bags

And they all pack down into this awesome "Tackle" Box that I got at my local Hobby Store (Hobby Lobby). This "Tackle" box is actually made for separating various beads and jewelery making items. I bought two of these "Tackle" boxes. The second one I have my Sewing Kit and Fishing Kit packed away. (My fishing kit is not complete yet but I will post pics when it is done.


----------



## Ardalee

This is my Fishing Tackle and my Sewing Kit. This is the second "Tackle" box aforementioned in my previous post. The contents of this "Tackle" box include the following:

(7) Bobbins
(15) Needles (they are small and you never know when you might drop them)
(1) Needle Threader
(15) Bobby Pins
(3) Buttons
(1) 3"x6" Patch (I cut this off of an old ripped pair of cargo shorts)
(20) Small Hooks
(8) Small Sinkers
(3) Small Bobbers
(1) 110yd Spool of 10lb Test Fishing Line
.... I still have 1 medium compartment unfilled and lots of space in the main compartment. I think that I am going to fill that with lures and fishing flies.

If you can help me think of something better to put in those compartments, please let me know.


----------



## Ardalee

This is what I have in my bag so far.
Bag
12 Tampons
1 Hat
3 Bandannas
3 Flashlights
2 Ink Pins
2 Sharpies
2 Post-it note pads
1 Small Mirror
1 Solar Battery Charger
1 Ace Bandage
1 First Aid Kit
12 Hand Warmers
1 QuikClot
1 Fishing Tackle (in the post above)
2 Mouse Traps (With holes drilled in them so I can tie 550 cord thru the hole and around a tree to insure that my catch does not run away with the mouse trap.)
1 P-38 Can opener
Sugar, salt, pepper, tea bags, etc...
1 Chap Stick
1 Contact Container
1 Contact Solution
1 Extra set of contacts
1 Nail Clippers
5 Pony Tail Holders
2 Roles of TP
50 Toothpicks (purple / metal pill shaped container.)
1 Compas
18" Duck Tape
1 Solid blade knife
1 Sewing Kit
1 Bag of tender (Drier lent)

MUCH MORE TO ADD!!!
(Ignore the ugly couch. lol)


----------



## questor

you may want to look into these

Bikemaster Compressed Towels 50 Pack - Competition Accessories

Compressed Reusable Travel Towels


----------



## Ardalee

Excellent suggestion. That is going on my list for sure. Thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## questor

what do you carry it in


----------



## Ardalee

Taking the advice of Nutnfancy, I have decided to go with a more incognito bag. I have an old skateboarding backpack that I have had for 10 years or so. It is actually padded much like a day pack but looks like a normal back pack. It has straps on the shell of the pack so you can carry a skateboard (this will come in handy for items that will go on my body, such as: Knife, water bottles, hatchet, etc...) It has compression line on the sides of the pack. It also has a zipper on the under side of the pack so you can access it from the rear.


----------



## Ardalee

I know that this might sound unorthodox but... desperate times would call for desperate measures. I am thinking about adding some SPS-20 padlock shims into the bag. They are very small and could fit anywhere in your bag. I could think of several occasions this would be incredibly useful in an urban survival situation. What are your thoughts guys?

Padlock Shims - SPS-20


----------



## Ardalee

I have uploaded my bug out bag list in PDF format (up to date). I made it in excel. This forum will not let me upload the excel version. So I converted it. If you would like the excel version, send me a personal message via this forum and I would be more than happy to send you a copy.


----------



## questor

deleted do to wrong post


----------



## questor

quieter, lighter and easier to carry than a crow bar. I like 'um!!!


----------



## Meerkat

Dehydrated food and as much water as possible would be our first priority in BOB. Sometimes the critters are not that accomadating.Also a book on edible plants.
Keychain light,safty pins,small hatchet,rain poncho,small tent and double sleeping bag,knife,medical supplies,salt,sugar,vitimins. 2 fleece blankets,fishing hooks,lines[I can use a cuban reel wrapped around a stick with rock for weight].

Still thinking on BOB.


----------



## mikesolid

Hey I looked at your checklists. I don't know if you are using your BOBs just to make it to your BOL, but if your using you bug out bag to stay mobile for awhile (as I plan on doing), you'll always want to look into food and energy sciences. Like for instance you have protein bars (as do I), you should always keep in mind that say in a huge food shortage and you have one energy bar left, you may want to skip over the bar and look for insects or something smaller. Because your body uses ALOT of energy to digest proteins and such. Sugars and salty foods are also something you may have to limit at one point. 
But other than that your checklist is great. Do you have some of that stuff in a BOV? If not I'd love to know what bag you use.

I use a typical high sierra backpacking bag, and my wife has a messenger style UTG tactical bag (that little bad is amazing, you can fit everything but a kitchen sink in it). We have alot of stuff in out SUV too though.


----------



## Ardalee

mikesolid said:


> Like for instance you have protein bars (as do I), you should always keep in mind that say in a huge food shortage and you have one energy bar left, you may want to skip over the bar and look for insects or something smaller. Because your body uses ALOT of energy to digest proteins and such. Sugars and salty foods are also something you may have to limit at one point.


This is an excellent point. Thank you for bringing that to my attention. Do you have any recommendations for a high calorie, compact, easy to digest food source other than protein bars?



mikesolid said:


> Do you have some of that stuff in a BOV?


At this point I am leaving my (incomplete) BOB in my study for the time being. I am slightly leery about leaving something that valuable (BOB) in my vehicle all the times.

I drive a 99 Jeep Cherokee. It has been the best vehicle I have ever owned. I have not started working on my BOV yet... But I will when I get done with my BOB. My vehicle EDC consist of this: flashlight, pocket knife, hand sanitizer, lighter, matches, space blanket, hand warmer, lip balm, hand lotion, band aids, dental floss, medical scissors, medical tweezers, aspirin, benadryl, tylenol, toothpicks, jumper cables, craftsman socket set, superglue, box cutter, tape measure, adjustable wrench, vice grips, ink pens, sharpie, tampons (for my wife), and 7 extra 380`s (for my Keltec P3AT which is my EDC weapon). I currently do not have duct tape for the one reason, heat+duct tape = stick ass mess. I would like to leave duct tape in my vehicle but do not want to deal with the sticky ass mess. Do you have any suggestions on that matter?

What I think I need to add to the list: empty gas tank, extra shirt, extra long sleeve shirt, blanket, and a water container.

What else would you recommend?



mikesolid said:


> If not I'd love to know what bag you use.
> 
> I use a typical high sierra backpacking bag, and my wife has a messenger style UTG tactical bag (that little bad is amazing, you can fit everything but a kitchen sink in it). We have alot of stuff in out SUV too though.


This is a subject that I have debated on in my mind multiple times. I have watched several videos and read many discussions on this matter. Nutnfancy did a 3 part video on his version of a BOB. He called it his USK (Urban Survival Kit). There were several items in his bag that applied to his needs for living in a largely populated area that my BOB just would not have a need for. However, I do not live in a metropolitan area, I live in a micropolitan area. It is very rural and at the same time it is also bountiful with mountains and high density forest areas. Our population varies from 35,000 to 100,000 every day due to the amount of workers that work in my town but commute from surrounding towns. Taking this into account, I have went with Nutnfancys suggestion of using a "normal" looking backpack. His theory is, If you have a camping backpack/military backpack you look like you have survival gear. This makes you a target to large groups of desperate people trying to survive. The backpack that I am using currently is a my backpack from high school. It is a skateboarding backpack. It has one large compartment and a smaller compartment which can hold everything in my BOB very nicely. It has built in compression bungees on each side, very thickly padded shoulder straps, a chest and waste buckle, 2 straps for skateboard carry (Now used for tent carry), very thick padding for the back, and it has a vertical zipper on the back side of the pack for quick and easy access to the inside of the bag. This bag cost $150 11 years ago. It is a high quality bag that looks inconspicuous.


----------



## mikesolid

Ardalee said:


> This is an excellent point. Thank you for bringing that to my attention. Do you have any recommendations for a high calorie, compact, easy to digest food source other than protein bars?
> 
> At this point I am leaving my (incomplete) BOB in my study for the time being. I am slightly leery about leaving something that valuable (BOB) in my vehicle all the times.
> 
> I drive a 99 Jeep Cherokee. It has been the best vehicle I have ever owned. I have not started working on my BOV yet... But I will when I get done with my BOB. My vehicle EDC consist of this: flashlight, pocket knife, hand sanitizer, lighter, matches, space blanket, hand warmer, lip balm, hand lotion, band aids, dental floss, medical scissors, medical tweezers, aspirin, benadryl, tylenol, toothpicks, jumper cables, craftsman socket set, superglue, box cutter, tape measure, adjustable wrench, vice grips, ink pens, sharpie, tampons (for my wife), and 7 extra 380`s (for my Keltec P3AT which is my EDC weapon). I currently do not have duct tape for the one reason, heat+duct tape = stick ass mess. I would like to leave duct tape in my vehicle but do not want to deal with the sticky ass mess. Do you have any suggestions on that matter?
> 
> What I think I need to add to the list: empty gas tank, extra shirt, extra long sleeve shirt, blanket, and a water container.
> 
> What else would you recommend?


Well for the first thing of high calorie nutritional food...All I can say is protein bars are ok. But you just have to make sure you have something to balance it out. Like I would plan on eating a protein bar, but then maybe also something with a little extra fiber and also wash it down with a bottle of water. Like I said I have protein bars too but I plan on balancing them out.

2nd-good ole duct tape. I don't really have a good solution for melting duct tape. One suggestion (and you may have already thought of this) is I have a box I keep in my apartment. It's like a "bring to BOV bug out box". It's basically extra stuff that I don't keep in the car (so it doesn't get stolen) but I will grab it no matter what when it comes time to bolt. (instead of a box you could use a small one-shoulder bag)
3rd-BOV supplies...Blankets, lots of extra clothes, canned food/MREs, hell I bought a little cardboard 24 pack of water and chucked it in the back of my SUV. Alot of people don't keep canned food in their car 24/7 because of temp and it's effects on expiration date. But I'll eat anything and until I die of food poisoning my motto is old, hot, CANNED food is better than no food.
And if you've heard real life stories of people dying of starvation (people eating dirt, rocks, their own feces) you'll probably think the same. lol.


----------



## Ardalee

1)
What are good suggestions on a GOOD and CHEAP AM/FM/SW radio that takes AA batteries. (the reason for AA is because I am trying to make everything in my bag rely on AA only. It cuts down on cost and makes things simple.) I would like to stay under $30 if at all possible.

2)
What are some good suggestions on a GOOD CHEAP mess kit. I would like to stay under $25 if at all possible.

3)
What are some good suggestions on some GOOD CHEAP carabiners. I would like to be in the $3-5 range if at all possible.


----------



## MouldyJoe

*Suggestions*

Check out your Army-Navy surplus store for mess kits. Don't buy the Boy Scout mess kit, I am a scout leader and still think they suck. Look for a US or Swedish military kit, sturdy and actually all fit together in a kit. They might have carabiners as well, If you are even thinking about using them for climbing or holding a live persons weight don't scrimp. Look at locking, climbing rated biners, they are usually only $5-$7 or so, and you can rely on them when your live is literally on the line.


----------



## Salekdarling

Got off my rear end today to put together my DH and my BoBs. I started getting the fishing kits together and put them away in our bags. I just now realized I forgot to put hooks in each kit! Make sure you double/triple check your gear when you add things to the bags.

Now I just got to figure out where I put the fishing hooks.:dunno:


----------



## Ardalee

Salekdarling said:


> I just now realized I forgot to put hooks in each kit! Make sure you double/triple check your gear when you add things to the bags.


That's a really good idea. This is my solution to that issue. In my BOB, I like to use clear bags for everything. So I thought that it would be handy to have a legend on the inside of the bag facing the outside. Now if someone else were to need to use my things, they would know exactly where to look. Plus it always helps as a double check. (the bags that you see in these pics are from some old luggage that i never use. They are really thick and have a water proof zipper. I think that they are toiletry bags.)










This way I know EXACTLY when to replace this food.


----------



## Ardalee

One of my biggest fears is drowning in my car. It may be irrational, but I live around a lot of rivers and lakes and that equals a lot of old low bridges. This is an item I have considered saving up and purchasing only for a fix to a personal fear of mine. Spare Air - the smallest redundant SCUBA system available with enough air to get you to the surface in an out-of-air emergency. This thing costs a pretty penny, but it would be the last item on the BOB list and it would also be a pure luxury. Do you guys have any thoughts on this item?


----------



## Fn/Form

I'm guessing you have already read about the results of real tests about these situations? And the usual recommendations?


----------



## Redtail

I'm kinda new to this whole thing, admittedly. It's fascinated me for a long time, but the last couple of months have put me in a situation where I feel grotesquely unprepared and underequipped. I'm the kind of guy who will "make it work" but it's hard to survive three days in the cold with pocket change and half a pack of cigarettes. 

My reasoning is not important anymore, I'm determined to do myself this favor by supplementing my knowlege and mindset with a generally useful set of equipment in order to maximize my chances of being around long enough to tell the little ones stories one day about how Daddy (Grampa hopefully) lived through the giant earthquake/flood/collapse/zombie attack/iPod prohibition riot of 2014.

Here's what I've got so far. 

My grab-and-go pack is the core of my emergency kit and is never more than a 30-second sprint away from me.
The pack is a 5.11 Rush 72 "assault" pack, though it's a plain-looking black backpack much in line with Nutnfancy's thoughts on looking nondescript. 
MOLLE webbing covering the thing makes it expandable in a serious way, and allows me to pick and choose locations for the hardware on it. 
Here's the short list:

Main pack body:
-6 MREs
-3 liters of water in a hydration bladder
-Hiker's sleeping bag, 40-degree rated
-Alpenflage raincoat, knee length
-3x Trioxane fuel tablet in foil pack
-Magnesium firestarting rod
-Duct tape
-20x Katadyn MP1 tablet 
-Spare wool socks
-Shemagh
-First-aid/trauma pack 
-Bottle of ibuprofen, half full of tablets and half full of compressed cotton balls with a couple of silica gel packets added
-8x10 woodland/blaze reversible Nylon tarp 

Utility partition
-butane-fueled cigar lighter
-Ka-Bar combat knife
-Gerber Gator series folder
-Channel-Lock fence cutter/pliers
-mylar space blanket
-Estbitt stove + 6 fuel tablets
-LED flashlight
-spare AA batteries
-2x drab bandanna
-1x red bandanna
-2x nautical signal flare

Eyewear pack
-$50 cash, small bills
-LED headlamp
-lip balm

Upper compartment
Compartment- (reserved for battery supplies)
MOLLE- (reserved for solar charger)

Left flank 
Compartment- reserved for maps and 
MOLLE- long-range comms pack:
-Motorola Saber II 8k/SecureNet UHF transmitter (programmed FRS/GMRS/business band/4x "secure" channel)
-spare NiMH battery pack
-75' polypropylene rope (will replace with 150' of paracord soon)
-2x carabiner

Right flank 
-80x 7.62x54R 7N1 
-50x 9x19 FMJ

Open partition
-reserved for shelter components

Left harness
Waist- discretionary outfit components:
-Ironclad cold condition work gloves
-black polypropylene balaclava
-thin knit ski cap
-"chocolate chip" boonie cap
-4x nitrile gloves
-NIOSH N95 paper mask
Shoulder- General navigational
-ENgineer lensatic compass
-Motorola EM1011R rechargeable FRS/GMRS/NOAA radio (back of shoulder, near top of pack for signal)
-Bowman style headset w/adaptors
-PTT switch

Right harness
Waist- empty
SHoulder-empty


The pack is a quick-release and will be supplemented with a duty-belt fitted with a holstered Arcus 98DA, three spare magazines and a foldable recovery pouch. I was wearing the pack all day hauling firewood and doing some light work on the easement. It's not so bad and will get better once I finish getting back into shape. The folks were giving me some strange looks.

I'm going through my old BOy Scout books and trying to see if I missed anything important, but if I'm missing something or my load is unbalanced, it's because I haven't done this enough. 


I'm also considering replacing the UHF Saber II with a VHF model programmed with CB channels, or possibly just stuffing a second radio in there since I've got the spare room in the comms pack over the top of my spare battery pack. 

I also want to get a solar cell that attaches to PALS webbing to charge batteries. One that can output 7.2 volts would be a huge plus because this would mean I could adapt it to top-off my Saber packs as well as AA/AAA cells. 

There's no provisions for fishing gear since I live between corn fields.


----------



## Geistmacher

*Money*

Paper money is a good item to carry, but if the SHTF situation comes, paper might not be worth much.
A few dozen silver rounds, like the American Silver Eagles, and a few Gold tenth ounce might be good assets.

A silver dime in 1921 could buy a tank of gas. At a value of nearly $4.00 each, it still does.

The intrinsic value never changes much. It is the paper that changes so much.

My opinion for what it is worth.

Geist

Never underestimate the foolishness of a sufficiently talented fool.


----------



## Hubie1110

*bug out bag*

Hello! I am new to the forums and hoping that this is in the right one. I have been making a bug out bag for quite awhile now and starting to get a good (in my own opinion) bag going. I was wondering if I am missing anything crucial. I have yet to make my urban survival kit, but most of the "extras" that I have from my current B.O.B. will go into that. Just off the top of my head (and I will probably miss a few things) I have in my B.O.B. are:

Medium ALICE pack
2-one quart Nalgene bottles
2-one quart Army canteen bottles (both with the cups)
Cold Steel Gurkha Kukri
Cold Steel G.I. Tanto
Cold Steel Pocket Bushman
small tendering that is sealed up tight
1-BIC lighter
1-TOPS flint
1-cold weather sleeping bag (going to be switched out for a Snugpak)
1-Army poncho
1-Army mess kit
3-climbing carabbeaners (pretty sure I butchered that spelling)
200 feet of paracord (550 cord)
Army med kit (for serious injuries)
smaller med kit in waterproof box (for the smaller injuries)
2 part water purification tablets)
meds (anti-diarrhea, fever reducer/pain killer, etc.)
extra pair of glasses (and small bottle of contact solution with case)
signal mirror
1-really big bright orange bandanas (2 more coming soon)
compass (local map and book of edible plants in my area coming soon)
10-small safety pins
3-jumbo hand warmers
1 roll gorilla tape (thinking maybe shrinking that down somehow?)
small pair of Tasco Sierra 10X25 waterproof binoculars
1 pair of Mechanix gloves
1-TOPS survival saw
1-plier multitool (soon to be replaced with a SwissTool RS)
1-Victorinox Cadet
1-small bottle of insect repellant with DEET
1-small Maglite (like the smallest one and no, no led) with 1 extra AAA batteries
2-ice fishing bobbers
1 spool of 15lb fishing line (any ideas on how to condense that down?)
assortment of hooks (again, any ideas? I just have them in the original plastic packaging, need to condense)
a handful of the 123 towels (just add water for little bigger than washcloth size towels)
1-emergency space blanket
1-shower towel (packaged thin and about 4 inches x 6 inches folds out to 2 feet x 4 feet for insta-shower)
1-small frog spear head
2-15 minute safety flares
(going to get a different handgun to put in and depending on what caliber determines how much ammo)

most items are encased in quart size Ziplock freezer bags and all of the freezer bags are in 2 heavy duty waterproof 1.5 gallon bags

I can post pictures if you guys want me to in order to clarify anything that you might have. Also, on a side note, the only thing that I am missing from my ALICE pack is the kidney strap, but I can get that as well.

I do have some ideas on what else I could put in there too, I have most of it written down. I just don't want it to be too heavy and would love to hear any feedback that you guys will give me. Thanks a bunch!

Hubie


----------



## Rattler

Hubie
The only other things I would recommend are one pair extra socks, and a set of thermal underwear. Also talc (baby powder) to keep your feet dry, and an antifungal spray when you cannot shower for a while it is a welcome item. Just my recommendations. Nothing sucks more than being cold and wet, and these items will help with minimizing it. A good quality poncho helps as well.


----------



## Hubie1110

Rattler said:


> Hubie
> The only other things I would recommend are one pair extra socks, and a set of thermal underwear. Also talc (baby powder) to keep your feet dry, and an antifungal spray when you cannot shower for a while it is a welcome item. Just my recommendations. Nothing sucks more than being cold and wet, and these items will help with minimizing it. A good quality poncho helps as well.


Thanks, I sat down and thought about what else I may need to put in to help myself and possibly a few others. I have yet to put the clothes in yet, but I want to get a vacuum sealer first to condense everything, where possible. There are only a few items left for me to get and then I'll make a list and post it on the forum to see what you guys think. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Fn/Form

Just in case you don't know already... they make bags you can use with vacuum cleaners. The vacuum sealing bag has a port that's compatible with many vacuum cleaner hoses.

Vacuum sealing has three benefits; compact size, protection from spills/humidity, and protection from foul odors.


----------



## Hubie1110

Fn/Form said:


> Just in case you don't know already... they make bags you can use with vacuum cleaners. The vacuum sealing bag has a port that's compatible with many vacuum cleaner hoses.
> 
> Vacuum sealing has three benefits; compact size, protection from spills/humidity, and protection from foul odors.


I have heard about the, yes. They would be nice if I could get some of those. I'll just have to check the Internet for them. I think vacuum sealing my clothes up would be the best for them.


----------



## Salekdarling

Ardalee said:


> One of my biggest fears is drowning in my car. It may be irrational, but I live around a lot of rivers and lakes and that equals a lot of old low bridges. This is an item I have considered saving up and purchasing only for a fix to a personal fear of mine. Spare Air - the smallest redundant SCUBA system available with enough air to get you to the surface in an out-of-air emergency. This thing costs a pretty penny, but it would be the last item on the BOB list and it would also be a pure luxury. Do you guys have any thoughts on this item?


That is actually my biggest fear too.  The anxiety I have going over bridges and through underground tunnels (that pass underneath water) is ridiculous!


----------



## driscolldb

One item that I don't see often is small gauge wire. It would serve for making snares, tie downs, etc.

Also I save space by wrapping various items like my disposable cigarette lighters and handles with tape. Doing this works really well with electrical tape.


----------



## Frost

Flashlights!

https://www.google.com/search?q=sha...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

what is your thoughts?


----------



## bunkerbob

Frost said:


> Flashlights!
> 
> images/smilies/redface.gif[/IMG]fficial&client=firefox-a"]https://www.google.com/search?q=shake+flashlight&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a
> 
> what is your thoughts?


 I've had them, good idea, bad design, eventually go bad. Many other choices, Costco has a 3 pac for around $20 that use AAA batteries, I'd stay way from the ones that use CR123, expensive. Use the rechargable Eneloop batteries. Also there is a snap on LED for 9v batteries, I snapped one on and it lasted for 1 month, now I keep large pacs of 9v for long term light.


----------



## Frost

wont the 9V drain out as they sit on the self?
What I am thinking is a light source that dont have to be a flood light. but so that i can see the path in front of me with limited residual reflect or shine.


----------



## zombieresponder

Salekdarling said:


> That is actually my biggest fear too.  The anxiety I have going over bridges and through underground tunnels (that pass underneath water) is ridiculous!


I don't want to add to your fears, but... A few years ago, we had some really heavy rains and lots of things flooded. One area that flooded was an underpass. A local woman was in her SUV and apparently attempted to drive through, resulting in the engine sucking in water and stalling. She continued to talk to her husband on her cell phone until the SUV was completely submerged and she drowned. She told her husband that the windows(electric) wouldn't roll down and she couldn't open any of the doors. I know all of this because that fellow worked with my mom and my mother in law.

Buy a $5 spring loaded centerpunch and keep it in your console(or somewhere similarly easy to access). It will shatter the window and allow you to punch or kick through it.


----------



## zombieresponder

Frost said:


> wont the 9V drain out as they sit on the self?
> What I am thinking is a light source that dont have to be a flood light. but so that i can see the path in front of me with limited residual reflect or shine.


Alkaline batteries don't have much for shelf life. Lithium batteries will store for ten years and still have something like 75-80% of their charge left. Downside is that they're a lot more expensive.


----------



## Shammua

Ardalee said:


> This is my list. Please give me some pointers. Keep in mind that it is for 2 people (me and my wife) and we are also using this as our primary hiking pack. We keep a log of everything we use when we hike then replenish on our way back into town.


Can you send me a copy of your list in a printable format? I tried and it was super small and couldn't read anything on it.

Thank you


----------



## Shammua

I am currently putting together our BOB for each member of the family. What I will have vs my wife vs my daughter are all different so we are making different lists for each. (I can post up next week)
The things we are keeping in mind:
Why would we need to use the bags (situations)?
Where are we likely going to be if we need to use them?
What are our expected locations to get too? Primary, Secondary, Tertiary.
What expected enviroment are we planning for?

For example, my daughter is 13. Her BOB stays in her room, she is either at school, home, or with us. If we know we are going somewhere that is far enough away that an easy walk home wont cure then we toss hers in the vehicle as well. As for myself and the wife ours are going in our vehicles every day and are packed mainly with the thought that we are going to be heading home first. Once there we grab our Go Gear and head out. However since my wife works 3 times further away from home than I do she gets packed with 72 hour setup in case because of traffic where we live she can't make it home and instead needs to meet up with us at our secondary or tertiary locations.

I will take pictures of each of our packs and post up the pics with our lists. I am loving this thread, I have gleened a lot of great information.


----------



## TwoHoot

To make clothing packages smaller, vacuum the air out of the plastic bags.

It doesn't take a special bag to suck out the air with a vacuum cleaner. Just stick the end of the wand down into the clothes (so it doesn't get blocked by the bag covering the end of it) and vacuum away. Then jerk out the wand through your hand and twist the top of the bag quickly. With a little practice, it works as well as the special bags and is a lot cheaper.

It is surprising just how small a change of clothes, towel and washrag or blanket, sleeping bag, even a pillow actually is with the air removed. This does not reduce weight but it does help with space in a pack.

I put together two Kelty backpack BOBs when we had severe drought induced wildfire risk last year, My wife and I have gotten to old to contemplate living in camp off the land any more. About 25 pounds is the limit of what we can carry for any distance.

The focus of the contents was more along the line of what we would need to be helpful guests at another location (we have several pre-arranged with friends and family who are welcome to come here if they need to do so). I will be unpacking it and adjusting the contents for winter soon. That means a bit less water and more clothing.

Cordially,
TwoHoot


----------



## TwoHoot

zombieresponder said:


> Buy a $5 spring loaded centerpunch and keep it in your console(or somewhere similarly easy to access). It will shatter the window and allow you to punch or kick through it.


I'll pass on something I just learned last week when I had a windshield replaced and hung around talking to the guy installing it.

Modern windshields will not shatter and you cannot kick them out. They are laminated and sealed in place to withstand 500 psi pressure without popping out. That is so they don't pop out when an airbag goes off inside the car.

Side windows are tempered glass and can be broken out. Even that is not easy according to the people who should know. Next time i am at a salvage yard, I intend to find out just what it takes to break out of a car.

The only time I broke into my car (keys inside in a remote location) it took several hard whacks with a large rock.

Cordially,
TwoHoot


----------



## Fn/Form

zombieresponder said:


> ...Buy a $5 spring loaded centerpunch and keep it in your console(or somewhere similarly easy to access). It will shatter the window and allow you to punch or kick through it.


If you choose to do this please consider a tether or Industrial Veclro to keep that sucker stationary in the vehicle. A roll-over, big bump or landing sideways in the water will throw everything around. The center console may be emptied. Preps are of no use if you can't reach them.

Many seatbelt cutter tools feature a glass-breaking point. Some (Lifehammer, $15) also allow you to swing it to make it easier. As with the punch tool--it's cheap insurance.

P.S. I'm working on version 2 of my BOB equipment list. Some refinements, nothing major. Hopefully out by the end of next month.


----------



## Shammua

TwoHoot said:


> I'll pass on something I just learned last week when I had a windshield replaced and hung around talking to the guy installing it.
> 
> Modern windshields will not shatter and you cannot kick them out. They are laminated and sealed in place to withstand 500 psi pressure without popping out. That is so they don't pop out when an airbag goes off inside the car.
> 
> Side windows are tempered glass and can be broken out. Even that is not easy according to the people who should know. Next time i am at a salvage yard, I intend to find out just what it takes to break out of a car.
> 
> The only time I broke into my car (keys inside in a remote location) it took several hard whacks with a large rock.
> 
> Cordially,
> TwoHoot


The idea isn't ever to try and take out the windshield (to much surface area to worry about), instead it's for taking out a window.

Another thing to remember if you are in a water situation is once the vehicle is full of water, and you somehow managed to not drown, you can then open the car door and get out. It's all a matter of pressures in the water and if you can get the same presure in the car as in the water then the door will open and you can swim out.


----------



## seanallen

Im reducing pack weight in my bob. Finally decided to carry food n cook gear in a seperate duffel bag. Freed up a lot of room n weight in bob. Decided that the seperate change of clothes hsd to be eliminated. Two heavy Thermos containers gone. Gonna get a single Nalgene for replacement. Downsising existing toiletries kit.


----------



## HMROBERTS66

Because we live in an area that can range from well below zeroºF to above 100ºF, with extremes of humidity as well, I have found it needful to prep more than one B.O.B., depending upon these conditions. I would need far different gear in a winter BO than a middle-of-summer scenario.

What have the rest of you done re: these kinds of situations?


----------



## zombieresponder

I think most folks just go through their bag twice a year to change to season specific clothing or gear and be sure that nothing is out of date.


----------



## dixiemama

We have a kit. A large rolling duffel is our food kit. We have a bag with clothes and our backpacks hold meds, water, MRE's as well as our cash, important papers, fire starter, tools, etc. If we do have to BO we have 2 safe houses and a permanent BOL.


----------



## prepper2012

my BOB differs with the seasons too. depending on the season i may just use a good ole' north face i use for school or during the winter when i have more gear for the cold weather i may use my large alice pack. its almost always in my suv ready to go at a moments notice.


----------



## Aliaysonfire

i loved this post. going to print this out and give it to our group we are starting up. was wondering though, about all the hate for fishing: i'd make a trotline instead of fishing, I haven't used one that's would be this mobile, but they do work well. just a few hooks long tied to a weight, and cover the end that's tied to the bank so as not to attract others and all...


----------



## Shammua

If your looking for mobile fishing and something quick. Look at nets, we used to sain the ponds in my area when I was young and we would come up with all kinds of fish,turtles, snakes, frogs, and more. All good eating in survival situations. Plus a net can be compact, lightweight, and easy to use. On the flip side it does need practice, there is a bit of a technique to throwing a good net, the other option is if your able you can always do a drag up stream also if your not by yourself.


----------



## OldRFGuy

I just got what I think is perfect light it has a photocell on it's side A charge of eight hours provides up to 12 hours of light, and the battery holds a charge for over three years. Waterproof to 80 feet and floats in water. Constructed of shockproof ABS plastic and rubber from the Bean place . I bought a class C for bugging out. Always keep it full and reserve full (700 mile range)


----------



## seanallen

OldRFGuy said:


> I just got what I think is perfect light it has a photocell on it's side A charge of eight hours provides up to 12 hours of light, and the battery holds a charge for over three years. Waterproof to 80 feet and floats in water. Constructed of shockproof ABS plastic and rubber from the Bean place . I bought a class C for bugging out. Always keep it full and reserve full (700 mile range)


Sounds cool.


----------



## headhunter

Cold weather- is not nice, it just is. In the BOB:Water bottles should be no more than 3/4 full because the water will freeze. (Liquids compress very little, however air, a gas, will compress. The poncho stays in because some snows can get you wet right quick. A weather proof(??) resistant insulated vest doesn/t qu'te take up as much space (as a jacket) with a balcalva covers the core areas. two pair of heavier wool socks- one to replace the cotton socks I usually have on in my boots and the second either for the feet or the hands. 
(In a storm a weather proof insulate parka and bibs along with leather choppers and wool mittens and Sorel boots with felt liners are in the truck.
Addressing the flash light i like having a wind up not shake-um-up flash light and a lithium powered light- not as affected by the cold.)

In the truck, the summer #2 round nose shovel has been replaced by a #2 round nose grain shovel, the jumper cables, tha axe and folding saw for down limbs, and snatcg strap are there. Even though it's a 4X4 there is a set of chains. The truck also has a High Lift Jac; it is for putting me back on the road should I slide off of if I get 'high centered' I can shovel along side the truck and when i get an area cleaned out I can jack the truck up push it over to where 
i've cleaned an don't have to dig under the vehicle.


----------



## questor

OldRFGuy said:


> I just got what I think is perfect light it has a photocell on it's side A charge of eight hours provides up to 12 hours of light, and the battery holds a charge for over three years. Waterproof to 80 feet and floats in water. Constructed of shockproof ABS plastic and rubber from the Bean place . I bought a class C for bugging out. Always keep it full and reserve full (700 mile range)


Brand?
Type?
Where did you get it?
Photo?


----------



## SammyP

Hi, new to the forum here and am just getting started with preps so I find all the information very helpful. 
My big question for BOBs are food supplies. I am looking for suggestions as to what others are carrying. My vision of this bag is mor of a get home bag, and am just hedging for a few days to a week on the road on foot. Thanks in advance for the suggestions.


----------



## Lake Windsong

SammyP said:


> Hi, new to the forum here and am just getting started with preps so I find all the information very helpful.
> My big question for BOBs are food supplies. I am looking for suggestions as to what others are carrying. My vision of this bag is mor of a get home bag, and am just hedging for a few days to a week on the road on foot. Thanks in advance for the suggestions.


Welcome. I suggest no cook, portable lightweight energy foods in case of a GHB. In my case, my GHBs stay in vehicles, so I chose Millenium bars, water boxes (like juice boxes). My EDC bag has more everyday type foods and energy snacks since they are rotated more often and don't stay out in the elements. BOBs have a couple of ways of cooking, and more variety and I rotate those foods to the pantry every six months when the time changes. Whatever you choose, taste test to make sure you'll actually eat it.


----------



## gargar

What ive heard and seen is people tend to carry as little food as posible . I know of a fela in Scotland that carries a bag of nuts and a few cerial bars . And has the tools to fish and hunt small animals like rabbits .


----------



## Grimm

gargar said:


> What ive heard and seen is people tend to carry as little food as posible . I know of a fela in Scotland that carries a bag of nuts and a few cerial bars . And has the tools to fish and hunt small animals like rabbits .


This is not smart. By not carrying at least 3 days (72 hours) of food and water you set yourself up for problems if not death. Expecting to hunt or fish in a SHTF situation when hundreds if not thousands of people are fleeing the cities and plan to hunt and fish as well is silly. You are all competing for the same food source and there isn't enough for everyone. Having 3 days of supplies will help give you a bit of a cushion so you CAN hunt and/or fish if you have to.


----------



## brightstar

Grimm said:


> This is not smart. By not carrying at least 3 days (72 hours) of food and water you set yourself up for problems if not death. Expecting to hunt or fish in a SHTF situation when hundreds if not thousands of people are fleeing the cities and plan to hunt and fish as well is silly. You are all competing for the same food source and there isn't enough for everyone. Having 3 days of supplies will help give you a bit of a cushion so you CAN hunt and/or fish if you have to.


Agree with Grimm. We have 3 days food just in case it takes is that long to get to a safe place and don't have time to slow down and hunt/fish.


----------



## gargar

I am not saying do not carry water . As we all need it to survive . What i am saying is from what ive heard and seen is people tend to carry small amounts of food in their bags but the have a good food supply in their bug out shelter , bunker . Sure we dont only have to eat fish and other animals what about berries , some plants and fruit and even herbs


----------



## brightstar

gargar said:


> I am not saying do not carry water . As we all need it to survive . What i am saying is from what ive heard and seen is people tend to carry small amounts of food in their bags but the have a good food supply in their bug out shelter , bunker . Sure we dont only have to eat fish and other animals what about berries , some plants and fruit and even herbs


Very true, especially here in warmer months. But in the winter, at least where I live, almost all vegetation is dead, under snow, or eaten by the wildlife. In our winter bags I have the usual power bars plus canned meals (like ready to eat soups, ravioli, etc) for added energy that can be eaten without extra water or being heated. I've discovered bags become a very personal choice/preference on your area, your skills, and your plan.


----------



## Grimm

gargar said:


> I am not saying do not carry water . As we all need it to survive . What i am saying is from what ive heard and seen is people tend to carry small amounts of food in their bags but the have a good food supply in their bug out shelter , bunker . Sure we dont only have to eat fish and other animals what about berries , some plants and fruit and even herbs


Again, you are competing with every one else fleeing the cities for those resources. At least 3 days of food is recommended to keep in your BOB.

Don't believe me that you'll need it?! Take a 3 day hike with only water in your pack and tell me you were able to hunt, fish and forage to fill your belly.


----------



## SammyP

Thanks for the input. For the ghb I don't intend to hunt or fish. If I come across something I would gladly eat it to preserve my own stores, but I would rather not rely on it. I was just wondering what others were doing about food. I am trying to minimize the weight and still have enough to sustain. I would also prefer to stay away from mil style MRE's, had enough of those during deployments.


----------



## Grimm

SammyP said:


> Thanks for the input. For the ghb I don't intend to hunt or fish. If I come across something I would gladly eat it to preserve my own stores, but I would rather not rely on it. I was just wondering what others were doing about food. I am trying to minimize the weight and still have enough to sustain. I would also prefer to stay away from mil style MRE's, had enough of those during deployments.


I have homemade 'MREs'* and freeze dried meals(Wise Foods) in our BOBs. There are also a few millennium bars and in Roo's faux BOB she carries her favorite snacks and a few juice boxes.

* Old Coot and Sentry made a great post about this.


----------



## SammyP

I looked for posts and even searched, probably not the right search. I'll have to look some more. I'm also curious about the home made meals, I look at those types of things as ways to get the kids invested in the preps.


----------



## Outpost

Around here, BOBs aren't just personal, they're seasonal!

Because our primary domicile is our 'Big-In' location, we have vehicle kits. I call them kits, because they're not really meant to be "carried" in their entirety.

I used to keep a couple gallons of water in mylar bags (like boxed-wine bags) with about 4 oz of Everclear or Devils Springs per gallon (lowers the freezing temp pretty effectively but cooks right off when warmed up) but can't find the stuff in NH. any more.... So.... only a couple bottles of pre-packaged water now. Being New Hampshire, there's usually a source of water somewhere nearby (albeit in need of filtering).

We (each) keep 6 MREs (not that I'm a fan of a steady diet of these things) in our bag, as well as some quick-make-stuff like instant cocoa. 2 small fold-able sterno stoves with sterno, a fold-up twig-burning cooker http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/foldable-pocket-cooker.aspx?a=288270 (Honest-to-God.... the things actually work!) and a bunch of other stuff I won't go into.

Currently, there's also a warm winter jacket, winter boots, thermal underwear, extra pants, and a cold-weather hat. Come April, that will change.

We don't carry "survival" or emergency firearms in the kits. We both (lawfully) carry concealed sidearms and figure that might be enough to get us back to a known location. (not to mention the complications of keeping firearms in a vehicle....).

Our idea is that while these "vehicle kits" quite literally allow us to take off for the weekend with absolutely no previous thought (we've been known to just decide we don't want to go home on a Friday night, and take off up North to some out-of-the-way motel, cabin, or campground), in a SHTF situation, should we have to leave the cars, we'll jettison some non-essential stuff in favor of what we need to get us to where we can "regroup" together.

Under this philosophy, we organize things in priorities. _This works for us, but anyone else's mileage may vary!_

1. Warmth/shelter - Variable - Depends on season (how car-bound are we? Can we leave it?)
2. Mobility (as it pertains to footwear and clothing... winter can mean snowshoes; summer can be sneakers. Clothing has a lot to do with how mobile one can be, and mobility is life! During the winter, staying in the car is the only option if one isn't properly dressed to face the cold.) 
3. Navigation (Where am I? where do I need to be? Which way to get there?)
4. Water
5. Food

New Hampshire's one of the "in-between" places where there's an abundance of wetland, a few cities, and enough wooded and wilderness areas to stay out of sight if you need to. Right about now though, it's not someplace you'd really want to spend an overnight "under the stars". It's just not a good night for brass monkeys....

-Peace.


----------



## Outpost

Grimm said:


> I have homemade 'MREs'* and freeze dried meals(Wise Foods) in our BOBs. There are also a few millennium bars and in Roo's faux BOB she carries her favorite snacks and a few juice boxes.
> 
> * Old Coot and Sentry made a great post about this.


I don't know how to describe this..... and I hope you don't get the wrong notion.... but I can almost envision you sitting on the floor with Roo, and going through that "faux" little BOB!

(...sorta' gives me a few flashbacks of my own daughters.... and, believe it or not, reminds me of them *today*, and watching them with *their* kids....)

...Thanks for that mental image, Grimm....
I needed it....


-God Bless


----------



## Grimm

SammyP said:


> I looked for posts and even searched, probably not the right search. I'll have to look some more. I'm also curious about the home made meals, I look at those types of things as ways to get the kids invested in the preps.


Here is the link to the homemade mre post.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/i-am-going-make-some-mres-weekend-16224/


----------



## SammyP

I found the posts that were mentioned earlier, all good stuff. Thanks


----------



## Jimmy24

I have these in a small everyday carry pouch. They are the 5 C's...Most will recognize these....

• Cutting device
• Combustion device
• Cordage
• Container
• Cover

In my GHB/BOB I carry approximately 3000 calories of food. That is what I plan for 3 days. I also have an initial 2 liters of bottled water. It gets put into 2GI canteens, I carry, right off. I also have a Katadyn Hiker water filter along with water purification tabs.

The idea IMHO is to make as much distance/time away from whatever it is I deem necessary to bug out from. Food and water will be the last things I need to worry about acquiring in a high stress situation.

Now having said that I'm sure there are places where natural food can be easily obtained, but they would be far and few between, IMHO.

Also, if you make up a BOB and YOU REALLY are serious about it, you should test it out ever so often. Get out there and beat the bushes and see what is lacking and what ya got too much of...

Weigh for me is a BIG DEAL...as my one lung limits me in weight and speed. Mine now weighs in at a very useable 22.5 pounds....loses 4 pounds quickly when I pour the 2 ltrs of water into my canteens. Carrying them on a belt helps big time with weigh distribution.

Oh well too much gobbly-goo...I get carried away about bags..:nuts:

Jimmy


----------



## jackpreparednessexpert

Thanks for the information! I've been meaning to beef up the contents of my BOB and the whole pdf is really informative and great! On the other hand I've been thinking of the best and most important survival equipments to add on my BOB, can you please give some tips and pointers?


----------



## Jimmy24

jackpreparednessexpert said:


> Thanks for the information! I've been meaning to beef up the contents of my BOB and the whole pdf is really informative and great! On the other hand I've been thinking of the best and most important survival equipments to add on my BOB, can you please give some tips and pointers?


I've found through the years what is important to one person may not be to someone else.

Having said that, I believe some of ones bag should be as good a quality as one can afford. Others parts of it can be everyday items. Mostly you have to make it fit what you think/know you will need.

At least two good knives. I have a 3 1/2" folder CRKT Cruiser and a 5" hunting type sheath knife. I also have a Cold Steel Gruki brush blade.

One good LED flashlight and a LED headlight.

One backpacker tarp. It's 5x7 and only weighs 9.5 oz. Makes for a good cover at night.

Waterproof matches, large Bic lighter, mag&steel.

Katayln filter.

100' of 550 and 50' of 3/8 nylon rope.

Two GI canteens with cups.

A Stanley Wilderness Series 3 cup pot that comes with two cups.

I choose to use an inexpenisive bag from WM.

As far as equiment that's pretty much it.

Jimmy

Can't believe I forgot the Leatherman Wave....

Along with a fair FAK


----------



## headhunter

Outpost said:


> Around here, BOBs aren't just personal, they're seasonal!
> 
> Because our primary domicile is our 'Big-In' location, we have vehicle kits. I call them kits, because they're not really meant to be "carried" in their entirety.
> 
> I used to keep a couple gallons of water in mylar bags (like boxed-wine bags) with about 4 oz of Everclear or Devils Springs per gallon (lowers the freezing temp pretty effectively but cooks right off when warmed up) but can't find the stuff in NH. any more.... So.... only a couple bottles of pre-packaged water now. Being New Hampshire, there's usually a source of water somewhere nearby (albeit in need of filtering).
> 
> We (each) keep 6 MREs (not that I'm a fan of a steady diet of these things) in our bag, as well as some quick-make-stuff like instant cocoa. 2 small fold-able sterno stoves with sterno, a fold-up twig-burning cooker http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/foldable-pocket-cooker.aspx?a=288270 (Honest-to-God.... the things actually work!) and a bunch of other stuff I won't go into.
> 
> Currently, there's also a warm winter jacket, winter boots, thermal underwear, extra pants, and a cold-weather hat. Come April, that will change.
> 
> We don't carry "survival" or emergency firearms in the kits. We both (lawfully) carry concealed sidearms and figure that might be enough to get us back to a known location. (not to mention the complications of keeping firearms in a vehicle....).
> 
> Our idea is that while these "vehicle kits" quite literally allow us to take off for the weekend with absolutely no previous thought (we've been known to just decide we don't want to go home on a Friday night, and take off up North to some out-of-the-way motel, cabin, or campground), in a SHTF situation, should we have to leave the cars, we'll jettison some non-essential stuff in favor of what we need to get us to where we can "regroup" together.
> 
> Under this philosophy, we organize things in priorities. _This works for us, but anyone else's mileage may vary!_
> 
> 1. Warmth/shelter - Variable - Depends on season (how car-bound are we? Can we leave it?)
> 2. Mobility (as it pertains to footwear and clothing... winter can mean snowshoes; summer can be sneakers. Clothing has a lot to do with how mobile one can be, and mobility is life! During the winter, staying in the car is the only option if one isn't properly dressed to face the cold.)
> 3. Navigation (Where am I? where do I need to be? Which way to get there?)
> 4. Water
> 5. Food
> 
> New Hampshire's one of the "in-between" places where there's an abundance of wetland, a few cities, and enough wooded and wilderness areas to stay out of sight if you need to. Right about now though, it's not someplace you'd really want to spend an overnight "under the stars". It's just not a good night for brass monkeys....
> 
> -Peace.


The willingness and practice in just taking off is one good prep in its self!


----------



## Padre

Grimm said:


> This is not smart. By not carrying at least 3 days (72 hours) of food and water you set yourself up for problems if not death. Expecting to hunt or fish in a SHTF situation when hundreds if not thousands of people are fleeing the cities and plan to hunt and fish as well is silly. You are all competing for the same food source and there isn't enough for everyone. Having 3 days of supplies will help give you a bit of a cushion so you CAN hunt and/or fish if you have to.


Three days of water is three gallons...most BOB do not have that, I have a few liters, and food for three big meals 1500 cal each (lots of fat and protein) + lifeboat rations (carbs).

There are lots of things to eat without hunting in my neck of the woods so my supplies are for eating on the run.

Sent from my XT1080 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Outpost

headhunter said:


> The willingness and practice in just taking off is one good prep in its self!


You know, the funny part is, we never thought of it like that. Honestly, it's more of a sanity preservation method... (what little is left to be preserved)

At our age and stage of life, we just like the idea of not having to be accountable to anybody for our whereabouts (within reason, of course), and we like just like taking off for a weekend, if for no other reason, simply because we *can.*

We've probably got more crap in our vehicles than it would take to survive the whole zombie apocalypse... and it just keeps growing...

The way we look at it, the "fun" stuff just does nice double-duty as emergency equipment.

(what can I say.... we're weird.... It's part of the fun!)


-All the best.


----------



## Grimm

Padre said:


> Three days of water is three gallons...most BOB do not have that, I have a few liters, and food for three big meals 1500 cal each (lots of fat and protein) + lifeboat rations (carbs).
> 
> There are lots of things to eat without hunting in my neck of the woods so my supplies are for eating on the run.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Survival Forum mobile app


Everyone's BOB is different as stated before by some of our other members. You have food in your BOB which is the opposite of what gargar recommended. I don't like it when admitted novices make recommendations that are dangerous. It shows they are idiots and can get someone hurt or worse... killed.

Having food and water that you can ration is better than expecting to hunt, fish, forage for ALL your food on the run. As I stated before a cushion of food and water is the best bet for your BOB or GHB. Expecting to use natural resources 100% while competing with the hundreds/thousands of others fleeing the cities for those same resources is just plain stupid.


----------



## brightstar

Grimm- Gargar never once recommended to not have anything in your bag. What he said was

"What ive heard and seen is people tend to carry as little food as posible . I know of a fela in Scotland that carries a bag of nuts and a few cerial bars . And has the tools to fish and hunt small animals like rabbits ." 

Originally Posted by gargar I am not saying do not carry water . As we all need it to survive . What i am saying is from what ive heard and seen is people tend to carry small amounts of food in their bags but the have a good food supply in their bug out shelter , bunker . Sure we dont only have to eat fish and other animals what about berries , some plants and fruit and even herbs 

"Look grimm you don't like me and i can't stand you . As ive stated in a pervious post that i know of a fella in Scotland that only has a bag of nuts and cerial bars for food . He lives in the mountains and the nearest house to him is over 5 miles away . So he only carries a small amount of food in his bag but has a full food ,gas , water and solar power pannels set up at his shelter"

Just because he doesn't bow down to every word you say as absolute truth and isn't interested in your attention seeking flirting does not give you right to twist what he said or bash him for a differing opinion. Not the first time I've seen you go after a newbie simply because you've decided you don't like them for whatever reason, sure it won't be the last time. It is totally off putting and I'm tired of seeing people who could contribute get turned off of our forums because that is the kind of welcome they get.


----------



## headhunter

Just for humor.
As a much ypunger man (early 70's) on Thursday evening a friend called. He was headed to Wyoming to hunt deer that weekend. Did I want to grab a camera and go along? 
Mid October, boots, jeans, folding Buck knife, flannel shirt, woolen shirt jac, and cowboy hat were upon me. Into the camera bag went the toothbrush, spare underware, my .44 and 2 speed loaders, along with 2 cameras, and spare film. All in a 12" X 14"X 16" camera bag.
On Firday, into his Ford Pinto I climbed and we were off. On Friday night we slept in the car and on Saturday evening he shot a nice 3X4 mule deer. By Sunday noon, the deer was cut up enough we were headed back home.
To do the same thing now we'd need a pick up and a couple of weeks of prep. Things change, his last mule deer hunt cost 20K.


----------



## Grimm

headhunter said:


> Just for humor.
> As a much ypunger man (early 70's) on Thursday evening a friend called. He was headed to Wyoming to hunt deer that weekend. Did I want to grab a camera and go along?
> Mid October, boots, jeans, folding Buck knife, flannel shirt, woolen shirt jac, and cowboy hat were upon me. Into the camera bag went the toothbrush, spare underware, my .44 and 2 speed loaders, along with 2 cameras, and spare film. All in a 12" X 14"X 16" camera bag.
> On Firday, into his Ford Pinto I climbed and we were off. On Friday night we slept in the car and on Saturday evening he shot a nice 3X4 mule deer. By Sunday noon, the deer was cut up enough we were headed back home.
> To do the same thing now we'd need a pick up and a couple of weeks of prep. Things change, his last mule deer hunt cost 20K.


I grew up with my dad tucking a cheese sandwich in his jacket pocket, slinging his gun over his shoulder and calling the dog as he headed out into the fields to hunt ducks and quail. He'd be gone for a day or two at a time and return with a few birds and a mud covered dog. Now he loads the dogs into the truck along with a weeks worth of camping gear and food and comes home empty handed with 2 cranky dogs.


----------



## SammyP

To get back on topic, I finished putting the get home bag together and went for a day hike with it as a "Shake down". I stopped several times to balance the load, but it seems to sit well now. Tonight I'll set up my inventory list, then it will be time to move on to the kiddo's bags.


----------



## Grimm

SammyP said:


> To get back on topic, I finished putting the get home bag together and went for a day hike with it as a "Shake down". I stopped several times to balance the load, but it seems to sit well now. Tonight I'll set up my inventory list, then it will be time to move on to the kiddo's bags.


Take a look at the maternity thread and the prepping with toddler thread for ideas for the kids' bags. I have a post about Roo's bag under one of those and it even has pictures.


----------



## moondancer

True Sammy sorry 
Hey gar should we go back to your dance lesson in private


----------



## SammyP

Thanks for the suggestion on the kids, I have a 6 and 9 y/o, they are both pretty outdoorsy so I had some ideas, but every suggestion helps.


----------



## Grimm

SammyP said:


> Thanks for the suggestion on the kids, I have a 6 and 9 y/o, they are both pretty outdoorsy so I had some ideas, but every suggestion helps.


The treads may focus on prepping for baby but they have a lot of information from other members that have older kids and teens.

FYI Roo is 2 years old so her BOB may not help much but maybe the pictures can help with ideas.


----------



## Shammua

MRE's! For a GHB (Get Home Bag) bag you can get away with 3 or 4 MRE's in your bag. You could even open them up and filter out some items. Plenty of Calories, not to heavy, and store for a LONG time. If you want to really make sure you are good, then plan for each day pack 2 MRE's.
I don't have a GHB but then again I am 1.1 miles away from my house too.  Make sure to pack a good water filter system as well since you aren't going to be able to effectively carry 3 days or more of water. I keep my Camelback clean and then keep a straw filter and a bottle filter on hand. The bottle filter is so I can put water in a bottle then as I fill my camelback it gets filtered out. Straw filter is in case I loose or break my other filter. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## ThePrepDerp

My BOB's are minimalist, EXTREME minimalist, I pack duct tape, bolt cutters, claw/peen ball hammer and a lighter, as well as a radio/phone if I have one handy. 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------

